# Mantid humor



## HungryGhost (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## nirotorin (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha! Poor guy.


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol.. Funny image


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2014)

shelves and take the garbage out please!


----------



## Aryia (Feb 13, 2014)

just awesome! ^^


----------



## devetaki9 (Feb 18, 2014)

Roflmao  Ty for sharing


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 25, 2014)

I found this one the other day


----------



## HungryGhost (Feb 25, 2014)

Paradoxica said:


> I found this one the other day


Ha!


----------



## devetaki9 (Feb 26, 2014)

Paradoxica said:


> I found this one the other day


Rofl ^.^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2014)

hum... grannyma don't get it?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 28, 2014)

Well in the panda's defense, the male mantises do tend to be the more delicate, fem looking ones. =p


----------



## Sticky (Mar 4, 2014)

So bad!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jun 2, 2014)

One more...


----------



## Sticky (Jun 3, 2014)

That's cute!


----------



## devetaki9 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol awesome


----------



## Acro (Jun 11, 2014)

These are great! Post more please!

(they can be other invert related too!)


----------



## Citruzz_barz (Jun 11, 2014)

Not mine, just found this on internet


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 1, 2014)

Not mantids, but still pretty funny...


----------



## JP77 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 11, 2014)

Not exactly insects, but I found it pretty relevent to this hobby:


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 11, 2014)

A truly DERP moment!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 11, 2014)

mantisman 230 said:


> A truly DERP moment!


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmina (Aug 11, 2014)

This thread made me giggle...Thanks.. I needed that..


----------



## Acro (Aug 12, 2014)

Just found this one:


----------



## dmina (Aug 12, 2014)

Love it... LOL


----------



## Acro (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's one for tonight . . .


----------



## Acro (Aug 13, 2014)

Paradoxica said:


> Not exactly insects, but I found it pretty relevent to this hobby:


Love this one! lol


----------



## dmina (Aug 13, 2014)

These are great... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Acro (Aug 14, 2014)

One for tonight . . .


----------



## dmina (Aug 18, 2014)

Cute..cute.. What a way to start your day!

Thanks for the giggles..


----------



## dmina (Sep 13, 2014)

It has been a while... got any new ones? Could use a good chuckle...


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have one from The Far Side :tt2:


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Here's one that is factual about when mantises eat their mate!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Funny! Poor little mantis female discovers her destiny! :clown:


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)

This dog is terrified of a mantis! :clown:


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)

This old comic plot is awesome!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)

That little girl is so traumatized by her mantises' mating practices! :stuart:


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 14, 2014)

This female mantis doesn't realize that the males don't want to be eaten!


----------



## Domanating (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## dmina (Sep 17, 2014)

Too funny..

Must I say.. Mantisman13 ... (I guess I am the one who asked for more.. thanks for sharing..

are you out looking these up... late at night.. giggling after you read them?..hehe


----------



## dmina (Oct 24, 2014)

Anybody got an update?


----------



## dmina (Aug 14, 2015)

figured if I brought this back up... might get some new ones...LOL


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Aug 14, 2015)

"Of course, long before you mature, most of you will be eaten."


----------



## dmina (Aug 15, 2015)

Awww.. Sad but true!


----------



## dmina (Jun 6, 2016)

here is a new one..


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 6, 2016)

dmina said:


> here is a new one..


LOL! These are great!


----------



## dmina (Oct 11, 2016)

Anything new to add? It has been a while since we had a laugh ... on this thread!

anything new to add


----------

